# Donna the Dead



## SirenoftheDamned (Aug 1, 2007)

If anyone is interested, I pieced togather a video of clips of my Donna the Dead prop purchased at michaels.

Here's the link:




Enjoy!
-Anthony


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

i'm not a huge fan of the motion but wow the sound is cool and just a little bit of paint touch up and set in the right place...holy crap! That would look good in a graveyard


----------



## oct31man (Sep 19, 2006)

I plan on corpsing my Donna's face a bit. It's a little too shiny for me!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Pre-teens. What can you do? Proactive? LOL!


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

Yes, I can definitely see this standing back in a dark corner of a graveyard, with face made nasty by carpet latex corpsing and the clothing dirtied up and rotting...... hmmmmm - maybe time to go to Michaels.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Well...all great ideas. I on the other hand sold her for 175.00 after paying 65 for her.


----------



## 1031fan (Feb 6, 2007)

well - at the risk of sounding dirty - haha - can someone lift the dress up and show us the linkage? it looks very simple from the motion and im sure it could be easily replicated with a single wiper motor - maybe put it on a prop controller so its not so rythmic and dance move like - riley


----------



## oct31man (Sep 19, 2006)

As you wish, 1031fan!
http://www.floridahaunters.com/images/100_0977.mov
It uses a ball joint connecting the top part of her body to the bottom. The motor strains a bit actually, especially if you pose her arms straight out!


----------



## SirenoftheDamned (Aug 1, 2007)

Oh wow. *shifts eyes to donna* Im scared to even pose the girl...

D: poor her. xD I love her anyways- and i plan on keeping her just the way she is face wise. Im gonna change her costume/lantern/hair every year to go with the haunt, but im gonna leave her face be.

Glad you guys found the video interesting.
-Anthony


----------



## SirenoftheDamned (Aug 1, 2007)

If anyone is interested, by clicking HERE you can check out the new Donna (Haunted Girl Prop) that will be sold at Spirit and Spencer gifts, as well as a brief video. I am really digging her sound effect and the fact her eyes flash is so kool.

The head is kool too. xD

Just a heads up...or off, in Donna's case.
-Anthony


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Thanks for the link.. looks like the same movement but a head instead of a pumpkin. The neighborhood kids still think she is the scariest of the lot. My kids told me she is really scary until you turn her on. They said not to plug her in because it ruins it.


----------



## SirenoftheDamned (Aug 1, 2007)

Yeah, i noticed it too- Like, she's such a kickass static prop, but at the same time, she's enjoyable to watch when activated and all their soundtracks are so kool. xD I love donna- Clearly.

-Anthony


----------



## Great White (Jan 18, 2006)

I like the new Donna with the severed head. Thanks for the link. I have many decisions to make this year for purchases. 
GW


----------



## SirenoftheDamned (Aug 1, 2007)

I recently picked up the Donna the dead Candy bowl holder-
here's some clips- Daylight
Donna the dead Candy Bowl~Daylight video by Deathant - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid4.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid4.photobucket.com/albums/y135/Deathant/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@y135/Deathant/propvideo231
Night time-
Donna the dead Candy Bowl~Nighttime video by Deathant - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid4.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid4.photobucket.com/albums/y135/Deathant/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@y135/Deathant/propvideo237

I love the lil' girl.
-Anthony

And for your own info- I am planning on getting all of the donna merchandise.
If you havent seen her already, here's a clip of the head dropper~
floating headropper donna video by Deathant - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid4.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid4.photobucket.com/albums/y135/Deathant/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@y135/Deathant/4a78a53b


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

The Wiggle one from Michaels... looks like she has to pee.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Where did you get the head dropper?


----------



## SirenoftheDamned (Aug 1, 2007)

Sickie Ickie said:


> Where did you get the head dropper?


I got the head dropper and Candy Bowl holder from Factory card and party outlet. The head was 19, and the bowl holder was 39- Got both with a 20% off coupon.
-Anthony


----------

